# magical colour



## gob144 (Dec 27, 2008)

this is an optical illusion. 
Stare at the centre back dot on the left picture for 30-45 seconds (the longer the better). Then as fast as possible switch you eyes to the dot on the right hand pictures. magical its in colour as long as your eyes stay on the back dot. Get kinda close to the screen


----------



## gob144 (Dec 27, 2008)

jeez nobody thought that was cool. psh lamos


----------



## ATXshots (Dec 27, 2008)

hmmm....didn't work for me .


----------



## gob144 (Dec 27, 2008)

proof that it works right here. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6ccBwnc5KU]YouTube - Castle Optical Afterimage Illusion[/ame]


----------



## ATXshots (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh yeah! The you tube one worked


----------



## gob144 (Dec 27, 2008)

its pretty weird hey.


----------



## dwol (Dec 29, 2008)

hey that was cool, hehe worked for me


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Dec 29, 2008)

coool!

weird!

10/10


----------



## gob144 (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks for the 10 haha i thought it was cool so i hadta share.


----------



## astrostu (Dec 30, 2008)

Worked for me, pretty neat!  I didn't know about that optical illusion.  Oh, and I only had to stare at the dot for 20 seconds (also, I was getting bored).


----------



## dtornabene1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Works just like a burned in plasma display.  Cool.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 1, 2009)

The colours dance a litte for me, but the sky in the b&w photo certainly got a blue hue, and the trees were a little orange. The orange, though, was what danced for me. But I do get the idea. What fun!


----------



## Bryan (Jan 1, 2009)

ok...now that was cool


----------



## Ladybugz (Jan 1, 2009)

That was cool!


----------



## Easy_Target (Jan 1, 2009)

the negative colors burn into your eyes when you look at it for a while. Then when you look at the B&W one, it super imposes it. It's sort of like the "false color" you hear about when looking at IR images.


----------



## ChrisOquist (Jan 1, 2009)

That's pretty sweet...


----------

